# New Tetra Whisper EX Power Filters



## jayiw (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone seen or happen to try these yet? http://www.tetra-fish.com/sites/TetraFi ... /home.html

Today I saw them in Petco where my wife works. The press release says they'll be available by Sept but I guess they released them earlier... I am assuming in limited markets. This is the first time I've heard of these. I have to admit they look very promising. Sort of remind me of a combination of the Aqueon filters (inside tank pump) and Marineland Millennium (separate bio cartridges). I do think the carbon indicator is gimmicky though. I almost wish I needed a filter so I can try one out. They are not even expensive either although as to be expected the cartridges are a bit pricey.

I am guessing that the regular line of Whisper filters will be phased out (I have always thought they were junk IMO).

Jay


----------



## Frenz9 (Apr 23, 2006)

now that looks cool


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

The most interesting thing to me was



> *About Tetra/United Pet Group/Spectrum Brands*
> 
> The Tetra brand is owned by United Pet Group,.......................................included in its portfolio of widely trusted brands are RayovacÂ®, RemingtonÂ®, TetraÂ®, *Marineland*Â®,..............
> 
> ...


Wonder how this will effect those product lines/prices?


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

That is cool and all but is it necessary? I know I don't need all that. I have seen some of the best filtration devices come from cheap and basic DIY's.


----------



## Wizend (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought I was buying into something that was really advanced and easy to maintain but now my biggest complaint is the noise coming off of it. I have the EX 45 right now in a 46 gallon tank but I don't have it filled to capacity, so that extra gallon is not part of the problem. I have such a loud hum coming off of it that my wife has resorted to turning it off at night. Luckily I haven't put any fish in the tank yet, I'm just in a preparation phase. 
I may attempt to return it but not sure if I can. Need to do more research.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I got one for free. I posted about how much they suck also. I put it down in this thread but that was before I was offered a free brand new filter and well I should have just declined it. Nothing that is so innovative about it proves any point at all and the intake with that huge impeller housing is just the ugliest thing I have ever seen in my life as far as filtration goes! I never had such a eyesore in my tanks!.

And the humming is so annoying!!

I lubed up the impeller and all and it still just makes way to much noise!

I have the EX70!


----------

